# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم نوكيا سوفت ويير(Nokia Software) طلبات : فك شفرة nokia 2690

## redup007

من فضلكم اريد فك تشفير هدا النوكيا ليعمل على sim مغربية و شكرا لكم مسبقا

----------


## GSM-AYA

*  لفك الشفرة لابد من على بوكس متخصص ولكن العملية مكلفة الى حد ما لان الهاتف فئة* * 
sl3*

----------

